# Hill's L/D Formula!??!?!



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello! As many of you may have seen, Ote most likely has a liver shunt. I've been doing tons & tons of research about what type of diet I should follow in order to be easy on Ote's little liver. I've read that low protein & low purine diets are a MUST. Of course, I've had Ote on a RAW diet for quite some time, she also gets Blue Wilderness Small Breed Kibble, cottage cheese and Blue, Wellness and Zuke's treats. All high in protein. I thought I was doing what was best for her, but now I know otherwise. 

The suggested food for dogs with liver disease is Hill's L/D Formula, either canned or kibble. Most Hill's foods are a 2 star or below on DogFoodAdvisor (the L/D formula is not rated as it is for a specific purpose). I HATE that. I am wondering if any of the more respectable brands offer a low-protein, or liver friendly diet or if I should just go ahead and start her on the Hill's L/D Formula. Should I stop the RAW diet also? What about treats? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know Tina is doing a liver cleanse diet for lulu and has done all kinds of research on low purine foods. Maybe contact her?

Sorry I'm no help! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm with you on the Hills thing. They are so expensive and not such good rations consistently rated around 2 stars. It really leaves the consumer wondering what to do! How about calling some of the 5 star companies and talking with their reps? Good luck. Hang in there Ote!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you read through these links? Diet info pecifically for dogs with liver shunts...

Lew Olson's view ...

Liver | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

Dog Aware link with info from Dr. Dodds ....

DogAware.com Health: Liver Disease in Dogs

There is a liver shunt group on yahoo. I would go there also and join and see what those folks who have been through it suggest ...

DogLiverShuntandDisease : Liver Shunt and MVD Management with Diet


----------

